# Uncertain



## CuppsSmith (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture or pictures of a pregnant balloon molly?? At petco they said she's most likely pregnant, then I get told there should be a dark spot. I'm not sure where the dark spot should be for one because the last tank of mollies I had were all black and this one is white. But we get them home and in the tank and now the male guppy won't leave her alone. We have the female balloon molly, the male guppy, and a neon green glofish that our 3 year old chose. *c/p*


----------



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

CuppsSmith said:


> Does anyone have a picture or pictures of a pregnant balloon molly?? At petco they said she's most likely pregnant, then I get told there should be a dark spot. I'm not sure where the dark spot should be for one because the last tank of mollies I had were all black and this one is white. But we get them home and in the tank and now the male guppy won't leave her alone. We have the female balloon molly, the male guppy, and a neon green glofish that our 3 year old chose. *c/p*



I think it would be really hard to tell on a balloon mollie, but if she's been anywhere near a male in the recent past she'll be pregnant. What they mean about the dark spot is that where the fish passes waste there'll be a spot that will get darker the further along she gets.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's hard to tell with a balloon because the severe deformity she has been bred with crunches up her abdomen (and most likely is painful, by the way - balloon mutation production by fish farms is profitable, but not ethical). You would see it better from above, looking down to see her flanks.

I'm being controversial, but I would suggest we not breed these fish. We can't stop the industry from exploiting 'cute' but probably painful mutations, just as we can't stop them from injecting fish with fluorescent colours or tattooing fish with holiday themes, but we probably shouldn't perpetuate a mutation that causes observable intestinal and digestion problems in fish. Intentionally breeding scoliosis is a sketchy practice, and very few hobbyists who buy balloon fish realize what they have bought until they have the poor things to care for. 

I breed fish and have had several balloon deformities show up over the years. I guess I could have made a lot of money, but it's not right. I always feel sorry for them and put them off on the side in another tank to live their shortened lives as non breeders.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Sep 4, 2012)

Not that controverisal a stance, though not a popular one with folks who like their "fancies". Ditto with many of the more mutated goldfish. 

I won't buy 'em and I won't have 'em in my tanks. When I get them with rescue tanks I euthanize rather than try to re-home and thereby perpetuate the interest in them.


----------



## rolesvillemollies (Sep 22, 2012)

As a breeder of mollies, I totally agree with the last two replies. I would not own or encourage deformed fish.


----------

